
AWS is down? - double_h
Unable to access my instances and sites like Quora and Slack
======
randomerr
AWS shows all clear. I know there are some backbone issues in the mid-west
United States.

[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

~~~
stephenr
The aws status dashboard is the monitoring equivalent of the "this is fine"
meme [1]

[1]: [http://www-static.weddingbee.com/pics/342067/this-is-fine-
me...](http://www-static.weddingbee.com/pics/342067/this-is-fine-meme.jpg)

------
ageashraf
But i guess working by using proxy for different country, i think it is linked
to region ?

------
ageashraf
I am having this issue too in pakistan

